# TOP-3 Meerforellenruten



## Salty Waterboy (29. September 2009)

Hi Leute,|wavey:
bin mir nicht ganz sicher was für eine Meforute ich mir kaufen soll. Darum würde ich gern eure Top-3 der Meerforellenruten wissen. Wurf- und Drilleigenschaften wären ganz interessant!!!#6

Gruß bellyfisher


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...te-300MH-300m-15-40g_c90-123-133_p4073_x2.htm


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Da kannst du bis nach Timbuktu mit werfen und die Drilleigenschaften sind für Mefos perfekt,ne schön weiche Spitze die schön im Drill mit geht.Ich fische in der Regel damit Köder die so 20-30g schwer sind und die kann man echt bis zum Horizont raus ballern....


----------



## Salty Waterboy (29. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

klingt verlockend, aber die meisten Meforuten sind doch 5 - 25cm länger als 3,00m!

Oder sind diese paar cm nicht entscheidend?


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Das ist aber nicht zielführend. Die viele Ruten werden dann kopflastig. 3m ist schon eine ganz gute Länge. Die Speedy in 15-40g wäre mir zu schwer. Ich würde eine Rute bis 30g bevorzugen. Wieviel Geld willst du denn hinlegen?


----------



## Seatrout (29. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

*Also wenns weit raus gehen soll,oder auch mal der spiro rangehängt wird,dann*

speedmaster in 3,30m und 20-50gr
mit technium mgs 4000
köder bis 30gr

*fürs ufernahe fischen,*

technium 2,4m 5-20gr
mit stradic 2500
köder bis 18gr

*fürs frühjahr auf große fische,*

aspire 3,0m 20-50
mit tica taurus 4000
köder bis 30gr


beste grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Ich hatte am Wochenende eine RST M5 sle Spinn Seatrout 10`7 in der Hand, WG  7 - 25 Gramm, 3,20m bei 210 Gramm Gewicht. Leider nicht gefischt, aber in der Hand ein geiles Teil und absolut geile Aktion im Trockentest...

Leider unschwäbischer Preis, 1119 Teuros.......


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*



Seatrout schrieb:


> mit tica taurus 4000



Das ist echt ein Rollenbrocken mit übelster Schnurverlegung.|bigeyes Die kann man doch zum Wurfangeln nicht ernsthaft empfehlen.


----------



## stefan08 (29. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

1.Shimano Fireblood 300 MH 15-40g für köder ab 20g-30g
2.Shimano Speedmaster 300 MH 15-40g ab 15g-25g
3.Carbon Maiden Seatrout 300 Hand made 12g-44g ab 12g-max 25g
:vik::vik::vik:
und alle werden nur mit der Aspire 4000 FA gefischt


----------



## Salty Waterboy (29. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht zielführend. Die viele Ruten werden dann kopflastig. 3m ist schon eine ganz gute Länge. Die Speedy in 15-40g wäre mir zu schwer. Ich würde eine Rute bis 30g bevorzugen. Wieviel Geld willst du denn hinlegen?



naja, also höchstens 250€. Kann aber auch günstiger sein, wenn ich mit der Rute sehr weit feuern kann, aber sie sollte nicht zu hart für einen Drill mit einer 50er Mefo sein!!!


----------



## Nolfravel (29. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Ein Rutenbau auf nen Tusk X2M Blank

Der Traum, meine erste Spinne, reales Wg 15-25 gr...

Bekommst du aufgebaut knapp über 200€


Aber irgendwie gibnt es dazu so gar nichts im Netz,

war bei nem Rutenbauer der hatte die Tusk und ne Harrison da, ich fand die Tusk deutlich besser...

Und hab sie mir bauen lassen, komplett selbst bezaahlt und das als 14 jähriger...

Aber ich muss sagen:


Es hat sich 1000000000% gelohnt:l


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Rosi (29. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Hi Bellyfisher, ich traus mir fast nicht zu posten. Meine Meforute ist eine *EXORI Signum Spin Light Medium # Länge 3,00 m. WG 15-45g. aus 2004, Kosten 40€. Nachzulesen im Thread Meforuten und Rollen. 

Die Rute wird nicht mehr hergestellt, ihr Nachfolger ist mir zu schwer. Das Rutenfieber hat mich nie gepackt, entscheidend finde ich das Zusammenspiel von Rolle, Schnur und Köder.


----------



## xbxmxnn (30. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Nicht ganz im Rahmen von 250 Euronen, aber wesentlich unter den RST von Thomas, und meines bescheidenen Erachtens absolut nicht zu schlagen: Megabass XÖR Independence, bei 3,10m Länge gerade mal 160 Gramm oder so; nahezu ähnlich perfekt die (japanischen) Daiwa Morethans, ich persönlich glaube, dass es besser nicht mehr geht... :l


----------



## Pikepauly (30. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Die Tusk MX 2 in 10 FT halte ich für die einzige mir bekannte Möglichkeit, bei den Customrods für Küstenspinnfischen mit 1 Rute auszukommen und trotzdem zwischen 15 bis 30 Gramm Top Angeln zu können.


----------



## JerkerHH (30. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Shimano Fireblood 300  15-40g

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Windmaster (30. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Shimano Aspire AX in 5-20g/10-30g :l

Falls noch jemand sowas hat, zu mir !!

Preis/Leistung stimmt bei der Fenwick Ironfeather 8-32g, da macht man nichts mit verkehrt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Shimano Aspire AX in 5-20g/10-30g :l
> 
> Falls noch jemand sowas hat, zu mir !!
> 
> Preis/Leistung stimmt bei der Fenwick Ironfeather 8-32g, da macht man nichts mit verkehrt.


 

Ich selber fische sie eine Nummer stärker und finde sie noch nicht zu hart.Ein absoluter Traumstock zu erschwinglichem
Preis.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Benson (30. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Hi,

hat mal jemand von euch die DAM Calyber Seatrout in der Hand gehabt or gar gefischt?
http://boddenangler.de/DAM-Calyber-Seatrout-MH-14-42-g

Die würde mich mal interessieren...

Grüße
ben


----------



## FehmarnAngler (30. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Moin,
Berkley Skeletor in 270m Länge und bis 28gr, supergeile Rute leicht und robust. :m

Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout ist auch eine tolle Rute, bzw. sind die Daiwa Infinity Q Gummifischruten mit bis zu 45gr tolle Stecken für Meerforelle.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Salty Waterboy (30. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*



Benson schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat mal jemand von euch die DAM Calyber Seatrout in der Hand gehabt or gar gefischt?
> http://boddenangler.de/DAM-Calyber-Seatrout-MH-14-42-g
> ...


 
Kann nur abraten!!!|uhoh:
Die Ringe sind, DAM typisch, extrem groß.
Also mein fall war die absolut nicht, sieht zwar ganz toll aus aber meines erachtens auch zu steif!!!:v


----------



## Nolfravel (30. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Tusk MX 2 in 10 FT halte ich für die einzige mir bekannte Möglichkeit, bei den Customrods für Küstenspinnfischen mit 1 Rute auszukommen und trotzdem zwischen 15 bis 30 Gramm Top Angeln zu können.


 

Genau dat wat ich sach...
Einfach grandios das Teil

#6

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## kraft 67 (30. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Moin !
Auch etwas über 250 Talern - aber der Kraft nimmt nur noch die Lesath 3,30 lang und
mit nem WG 20-50 g , bis 30 g kann man trotz der Länge voll durchziehen , hat klasse 
Köderkontrolle , von Kopflastigkeit keine Spur . Allerdings gibts die nicht mehr mit
Korkgriff , sondern mit schwarzem Ledergriffr... wer SM mag...#y.Kosten ???


----------



## Benson (30. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Hi,



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Kann nur abraten!!!|uhoh:
> Die Ringe sind, DAM typisch, extrem groß.
> Also mein fall war die absolut nicht, sieht zwar ganz toll aus aber meines erachtens auch zu steif!!!:v



vielen Dank für die Info!

Das mit den Ringen ist für meinen Einsatz nur gut, wollte die evtl als Posenrute auf Zander benutzen. Aber einen steifen Stecken kann ich da auch nicht gebrauchen... werde mir die mal in ein paar Wochen bei Askari anguchen.

Viele Grüße
Ben


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (30. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Schau mal bei Fachversand Stollenwerk bei den Aktuellen angeboten. Da gibt es zur zeit die Speedmaster Ax günstig.

Ich persönlich bin auf der Suche nach einer schön leichten Mefo-Flitsche, welche mind. 3- oder nochmehr geteilt ist. So kann ich Sie im Kofferraum lassen und kurzfristig Mefos jagen gehen.

Vielleich hat ja jemand einen Tip!

Gruß
Ostseewurm


----------



## janko (30. September 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*



> Kann nur abraten!!!
> Die Ringe sind, DAM typisch, extrem groß.
> Also mein fall war die absolut nicht, sieht zwar ganz toll aus aber meines erachtens auch zu steif!!!




seit wann können ringe zu groß sein ?? |uhoh:
son quatsch


----------



## der kleine Muck (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*



ostsee_wurm23 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin auf der Suche nach einer schön leichten Mefo-Flitsche, welche mind. 3- oder nochmehr geteilt ist. So kann ich Sie im Kofferraum lassen und kurzfristig Mefos jagen gehen.
> 
> Vielleich hat ja jemand einen Tip!


 
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p2070_GRXi.html

Hab sie in 3,14m, bin zufrieden!


----------



## smith1337 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*



janko schrieb:


> seit wann können ringe zu groß sein ?? |uhoh:
> son quatsch



weil fuji das tolle NGC an den man bringen muß und es in der Ostsee "nie" kraut und gedöhns gibt, welches sich in den ringen verfangen kann! deshalb müssen ringe klein sein :g

weiter im OT:

fische derzeit eine daiwa shogun 3,20m 15-50gr (kann man richtig vergessen das angegebene WG)... bin sehr unzufrieden mit der rute! sieht man mal über die mieserabele Verarbeitungsquallität hin weg bleibt zu der rute nur zu sagen "schön leicht is ´se"...(kraft wenn du die 3m-variante hast melde dich mal bitte)
schöne rute zum Mefo-fischen is/war die berkley skeletor serie one 3teilig 8-32gr...gibt´s aber so leider nicht mehr und die metall-ringe in verbindung mit geflecht is sehr laut - egal. preis #6 (meine skeletor 2 2,70m 15-40gr wirft zwar 20gr gno´s nach dänemark, is aber ein knüppel)

andere ruten kenne ich nur vom anfassen und daneben stehen...kann jedoch kraft bestätigen! obwohl er ja eh nur auf brocken fischt


----------



## Storry (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Fische die Kinetic Bronze Age in 2,70 m. 
Kann ich nur empfehlen!
Eine günstige Alternative und top für Einsteiger.


----------



## kaizr (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

HTC BULL Hyper S von Cormoran in 3,15 mit 15-45g Wurfgewicht für bummelig 70 € oder weniger.

Ich fische die selber und wenn du nich wöchentlich oder täglich lost bist ist die richtig richtig gut. Ne weiche spitze und einfach extreme Reichweiten beim auswerfen. (Berkley fireline 12er).

Wenn du ausm Norden kommst kannst die gerne mal Probewerfen, dann fahren wir mal gemeinsam an die Küste.

mfg Fabian :vik:


----------



## elbpirat (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

*Shimano Aspire 300 M*

Damit kannst du 20gr Snaps wunderbar mit rausbringen! Die läd sich richtig gut auf und ist im Drill einfach nur geil!!!

Dazu ne 2500 Shimano Rolle und die Kombo ist perfekt! Super ausgewogen, nicht kopflastig, super handling einfach geil...


----------



## fischlandmefo (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*



smith1337 schrieb:


> weil fuji das tolle NGC an den man bringen muß und es in der Ostsee "nie" kraut und gedöhns gibt, welches sich in den ringen verfangen kann! deshalb müssen ringe klein sein :g
> 
> weiter im OT:
> 
> ...


Moin,Daiwa Shogun in 3,20m ist eine geile Rute wiegt 180Gr.hat ne super Aktion einen schönen Rollenhalter und ne gute Verarbeitung!Einziger kleiner Kretikpunkt ist der für mich etwas zu kurze Griff ansonsten keine Mängel!!! Vielleicht gibts ja nicht nur Montagsautos....!?   Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## smith1337 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Moin,Daiwa Shogun in 3,20m ist eine geile Rute wiegt 180Gr.hat ne super Aktion einen schönen Rollenhalter und ne gute Verarbeitung!Einziger kleiner Kretikpunkt ist der für mich etwas zu kurze Griff ansonsten keine Mängel!!! Vielleicht gibts ja nicht nur Montagsautos....!?   Gruß vom Fischland!!!




dachte zu anfang auch es wäre eine geile rute... und wie gesagt, leicht ist sie, das streite ich gar nicht ab. die aktion ist im drill sehr schön, keine frage. jedoch ist genau dies ein nachteil beim werfen. sie ist sehr weich und köder um und bei 20gr sind leider die obergrenze, und da spreche ich nicht nur für mich (kraft wird´s bestätigen können).
die ringlackierung ist schon nach dem 2. fischen eingerissen...habe die rute danach getauscht! selbst der händler sagte mir das scheinbar die schottland-daiwa´s mit den jahren immermehr an qualität nachlassen! lange rede, kurzer sinn...meine "neue" shogun ist (wohl) wieder ein montagsmodell. lackierung reißt an den ringen (in verbindung mit salzwasser auf dauer sicher nichts für die ewigkeit), am rollenhalter löst sich eine klammer... (jetzt mal jammern auf hohem niveau: der blank ist "etwas" krumm und die ringe nicht in einer flucht...schränkt das fischen jedoch nicht merklich ein)


ich fische die rute ja selber noch ABER der preis ist im nachhinein nicht gerechtfertigt


----------



## Freelander (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Tusk MX 2 in 10 FT halte ich für die einzige mir bekannte Möglichkeit, bei den Customrods für Küstenspinnfischen mit 1 Rute auszukommen und trotzdem zwischen 15 bis 30 Gramm Top Angeln zu können.


 
Dasselbe behaupte ich von meiner Harrison Wizzard 10ft......


----------



## GuidoOo (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Hab ne Berkley Signa Salmon 3.10 9-41gr...
Wiegt 171gr!

Finde den Stock auch richtig genial, ne Mefo konnte ich  bis jetzt noch nicht mit drillen, aber Hechte -90cm,
Barsche -41cm, Forellen und Dorsche...!
EinFach nen geiler Stock!
:vik:


----------



## grobro (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

...nett ist auch die Quantum Sea Spin in 3,20m und 20-50g. mmmhhh...


----------



## Salty Waterboy (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*



grobro schrieb:


> ...nett ist auch die Quantum Sea Spin in 3,20m und 20-50g. mmmhhh...



ja, 
da bin ich mir fast 100%ig sicher, das ich mir die holen werde!!!:k


----------



## Schweißsocke (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Wochenende eine RST M5 sle Spinn Seatrout 10`7 in der Hand, WG  7 - 25 Gramm, 3,20m bei 210 Gramm Gewicht. Leider nicht gefischt, aber in der Hand ein geiles Teil und absolut geile Aktion im Trockentest...



Jepp, das ist - wenn man die Summe der Eigenschaften betrachtet - definitiv die beste Meerforellenrute die es gibt.

Trotzdem steht sie bei mir meistens im Schrank, wenn ich im Winter mal mit der Spinnrute losziehe, fische ich meistens eine RST MPL in 9,6" Fuß - wirft zwar nicht ganz so weit wie die M5, macht aber mehr Spaß!


----------



## Aalsucher (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Hi zusammen,also ich fische seit 2Jahren die Iron Feather2 von Fenwick.Unglaubliche Wurfeigenschaften und hat sich im Drill bewährt.Ist übrigens die 3,05m mit 12-48gr. Sie ist halt mein absoluter Preis/Leistungssieger.(vor 2Jahren 169Euronen)
Viele Grüße und krumme Knüppel von
Stefan aus Stade


----------



## Windmaster (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Jepp, das ist - wenn man die Summe der Eigenschaften betrachtet - definitiv die beste Meerforellenrute die es gibt.




Naja, die Verarbeitung der Rute in so einer Preisklasse ist aber definitiv schonmal nicht ausreichend !! 
Mir wäre sie persönlich aber auch viel zu lang.


----------



## Windmaster (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*



Aalsucher schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,also ich fische seit 2Jahren die Iron Feather2 von Fenwick.Unglaubliche Wurfeigenschaften und hat sich im Drill bewährt.Ist übrigens die 3,05m mit 12-48gr. Sie ist halt mein absoluter Preis/Leistungssieger.(vor 2Jahren 169Euronen)
> Viele Grüße und krumme Knüppel von
> Stefan aus Stade




Ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal das Modell in 8-32g wählen, da machen die Durschnittsfische wesentlich mehr Spaß und zudem lässt sie sich auch entspannter fischen. In Kombination mit ner 2500/3000´er Rolle hast Du da eine wesentlich ausgewogenere Kombo.

Mit der 12-48g Rute könnte man Fische bis 50cm bequem aus dem Wasser heben.... 
Was für eine Rolle fischt Du an der Rute ??


----------



## Aalsucher (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Hallo Windmaster,also ich fische an der Rute zur Zeit die
 Zauber als 3000er aus dem Hause Ryobi.Bin von der Kombo überzeugt.Einfach klasse.Gestern zum shoppen bei Moritz in
 Kaltenkirchen,gefährliche Sache wenn man ,,nur Kleinkram'' kaufen will.Was soll ich sagen,hab mir noch eine Iron Feather 16-54gr bei 3,30mLänge(Spiro) für unglaubliche 139 Euronen zugelegt.Grüße von
 Stefan aus Stade


----------



## rouvi (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*



Aalsucher schrieb:


> Hallo Windmaster,also ich fische an der Rute zur Zeit die
> Zauber als 3000er aus dem Hause Ryobi.Bin von der Kombo überzeugt.Einfach klasse.Gestern zum shoppen bei Moritz in
> Kaltenkirchen,gefährliche Sache wenn man ,,nur Kleinkram'' kaufen will.Was soll ich sagen,hab mir noch eine Iron Feather 16-54gr bei 3,30mLänge(Spiro) für unglaubliche 139 Euronen zugelegt.Grüße von
> Stefan aus Stade



was kostet die rute denn sonst? ^^
ach man, wenn ich kohle hätte, würde ich glaube ich jeeeede rute kaufen -


----------



## Aalsucher (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Bei einem großen Onlineauktionshaus habe ich die Rute für 199,-
€ gesehen,da hat sich die Fahrt nach Kaltenkirchen schon gelohnt,oder?Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Andy Antitackle (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Bei mir ist es die Shimano Technium 3,3m Länge mit 15-40g Wurfgewicht.

:vik:

Andy Antitackle


----------



## danmarkhuse (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

1. Berkley Series One Skeletor 3,00m ; 8-32g 

2. Daiwa Specialist 3,00m ; 20-60g

3. Sportex Carboflex CX 3,10m ; 40 g*
*


----------



## mullet64 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Quantum World Champion Seaspin (3,20m, 20-50gr)

Habe die jetzt seit über 4 Jahren im Dauereinsatz und gefällt mir immer noch sehr gut.
Für den Transport sind die 1,65m zwar manchmal hinderlich, aber am Wasser finde ich die Länge gut.

Gruß
Mullet


----------



## Living Dead (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Ich bin immer recht erstaunt welche Prügel hier manche zum Forellenfischen (!!!) auffahren. 
Ich meine der Durchschnittsfisch hat nun mal meistens unter 50cm und kämpft nicht wie ein Tun. Mit ner 20-50gr Rute kannste sowas raus heben.
Mit ner 5-20gr Rute und ner 2500er Rolle kann man auch Lachse rausdrillen. Das ist doch keine Brandungsangeln...

Meine Top Spinnrute wäre ne Huntaway 86L von Major Craft oder die bekanntere Cheetah 96M von Gamakatsu, obwohl die vielleicht schon etwas über dimensioniert ist.


----------



## kraft 67 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Bei den -50 g - meist ja sowieso unhaltbare Behauptungen der Hersteller - geht`s ja auch
um`s Wurfgewicht und m.E. um das Handling bei steifer Brise von der Seite , aber nicht darum , den Fisch wie am Kran auszuheben . Meine Leib-und-Magen-Peitsche hat nominell
auch 50er WG , ist bis gut 30 g zuverlässig und kein Besenstiel . Und die Drillreseve ist dann
noch für bestimmte , viel zu seltene Fälle vorgesehen...#a


----------



## danmarkhuse (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

....jede Rute fühlt sich anders an.
 Herstellerangaben hin oder her! Sich aber nur an das Wurfgewicht zu halten was auf der Rute steht ist wirklich #d

....wer eine Forelle Ü60 an der angel hat ( was Gott sei dank öffters vorkommt) ist froh eine "stärkere Rute" zu haben


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*



danmarkhuse schrieb:


> ....wer eine Forelle Ü60 an der angel hat ( was Gott sei dank öffters vorkommt) ist froh eine "stärkere Rute" zu haben



Ich habe schon etliche u60er  mit meiner leichten XST gedrillt und weiß echt nicht wozu man zum Mefoangeln einen Knüppel braucht. Die Rute muß zum Ködergewicht passen. Beim Dorschangeln ist das anders, aber mit einer 50g-Rute 10g-Köder zu fischen ist doch nicht soooo schön.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

@Freelander

Die von Dir genannte Rute kenne ich bis jetzt nicht.
Das ist der Blank den C. Heinrich exclusiv hat?


----------



## MEFO 09 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Shimano Technium Diaflash 300 MH 10-30 gr. WG,mit ner Penn Sargus 3000...
Perfekte Kombi !!(Meine Meinung...!)
dazu ne 0.12mm Wiplash Pro,und gut is,,,


----------



## Fear no fish (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Skeletor Series One 3m
Cormoran Black Star CM Seatrout
Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout
Smith Ltd. Marryat Troutin´spin 3m

Fische alle 4 abwechselnd und kann nichts negatives sagen...

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Freelander (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Freelander
> 
> Die von Dir genannte Rute kenne ich bis jetzt nicht.
> Das ist der Blank den C. Heinrich exclusiv hat?


 
Si Senor.


----------



## henningcl (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Hi
Gleich mal bestellt, gibts ja fast geschenkt:vik:

grüsse



mullet64 schrieb:


> Quantum World Champion Seaspin (3,20m, 20-50gr)
> 
> Habe die jetzt seit über 4 Jahren im Dauereinsatz und gefällt mir immer noch sehr gut.
> Für den Transport sind die 1,65m zwar manchmal hinderlich, aber am Wasser finde ich die Länge gut.
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Muss einfach mal anmerken:

Kaum 2 Angler, die sich einig über eine Rute sind, kaum eine überhaupt, die 2mal on top gesehen wird.
 Und dann sind da nichtmal 10 Ruten oder mehr im persönlichen Vergleich. 
Aber zig verschiedene, die die Top-3 sein sollen.

Was soll der geneigte Laie denn jetzt von diesem Trööt denken? |kopfkrat :q


----------



## gufipanscher (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

dann setz ich auch noch eine dazu, um für ein noch größeres angebot zu sorgen :g

 DreamTackle UB Seatrout


----------



## Wassermännchen (2. November 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Meine Favoriten währen:
1.Shimano Lesath 300M
2.Shimano Lesath 300ML
3.Sportex Tiboron 305cm WG:12-36g

Gruss Micha


----------



## Frühaufsteher (4. November 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Moin,
ich werde auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben, es gibt nämlich nur EINE Rute.
Vor 9 Jahren habe ich mir meine SORTEX KEV SPIN LIGHT in 3,00m Länge zum Mefoangeln besorgt. 
Mit dieser Rute habe ich bis jetzt an die hundert Mefos gedrillt
bis 74 cm und 5 KG.
Zwischendurch habe ich immer mal wieder mit anderen  Ruten geangelt.
Meiner Kev Spin bin ich aber immer treu geblieben, und die gebe ich auch nicht mehr her. Die Rute ist immer noch in einem Top Zustand. Es ist immer wieder atemberaubend wie weich die Rute die harten Schläge der Trutten abfedert. Irre ist auch, man mit dieser weichen Spitze einen 18g Spöket ohne große Anstrengung über 80m weit werfen kann. Die Rute ist sehr ausgewogen und wiegt ca.220g und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 35g. Letztes Jahr hat Sportex sogar die Endkappe kostenlos ersetzt, weil die alte lieber bei den Forellen bleiben wollte. 
Meine Emphehlung für euch:
In einem großen Aktionshaus kann man manchmal noch eine gute Kev Spin gebraucht für einen grünen Schein abgreifen.
Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


Der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis ist in der Praxis immer größer als in der Theorie!


----------



## Tino (4. November 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Mein Favorit ist und wird es immer bleiben

Daiwa Infinity Barbel Spezial       Made in Great Britain

Länge: 3,60 m 

Gewicht: 212 gr.

Wurfgewicht: 15-45gr


----------



## Margaux (6. November 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Warum hat hier noch keiner die CTS EST 5-30 in 3,00m gepostet. Mein Favorit! Für Köder von 12 bis 20 gr. top.


----------



## alex55 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Fische zwar noch nicht so lang auf Mefos, kann Euch aber trotzdem nur die Guidline LPX 2,70 m WG 10-30 Gramm wärmstens ans Herz legen. Ich fische die Rute meistens mit 15 Gramm Ködern, sie läd sich aber auch bis 20 Gramm noch gut auf. Selbst Dorschen von acht Pfund kann die Rute noch genügend entgegensetzen. Die Vierteilung verleit ihr das nötige Rückgrad, die Verabeitung ist top. Zusammen mit einer Shimano der Größe 2500 bildet die Guidline meine persönliche Traumkombi.


----------



## Trollingspezi (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: TOP-3 Meerforellenruten*

Die richtige Rute muß einem Angler, auf Anhieb gut in der Hand liegen. Dabei spielt auch das Körpergewicht des Anglers, eine mit entscheidente Rolle. Solltest du im Großraum Hamburg-Harburg zu Hause sein, so melde dich gern bei mir.
Krankheits- und Altersbedingt muß ich aufgeben und gebe mein gesamtes Trolling- und Spinnangelzubehör ab. Meine Beratung als erfolgreicher  "alter Hase"  gibt es kostenlos, ohne jede Verpfichtung dazu. 

Gruß
Trollingspezi


----------

